# Z-Man Lures



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey fellas, Iv been chasing up some lures from this company called Z-Man lures,
Especially the Motor Oil colour for the 4" StreakZ Curley TailZ.

Does anyone know where I can pick these up, im located in Sydney but online store would be great.

Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Also Lure World, and you can ring him anytime and he does'nt mind. Very obliging, and knowledgeable.

Trevor


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

BCF in the shire have them. They sell for 7.99 which is not bad. I usually load up on them when they go on sale.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I need to speak to my lawyer.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wise move, Zeddie... I think someone's makin' a move on yer!

Jimbo


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It looks like Zed-man lures really work


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Turns out tackle warehouse had them they didnt list it online but, so they updated the site finally. Cant wait to give these a flick.


----------



## Adam95 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a heads up here: The Z-man Grubz 2.5" and other Z-man variations sell for $3.99 (US) on tackledirect.com (they are based in the US). Purchased a couple of packets from them, with only $7 shipping too. I have no affiliation with the store.

Haven't had any luck with finding the Z-man Curly Tailz 4" at a reasonable price online, none of my local stores sell them unfortunately, including BCF.


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

These guys do heaps with the reviews on them, their giving away heaps of lures too get into it fellas, Like em on FB so you can see when they post new vids and stuff
http://www.facebook.com/weflickfishing


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

DOnt mix them with other softies...they melt all over everything else. 
Nice and tough compared to gulps in the water though.


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah Yes I read that on the packet, il keep ew away! Giving them a toss tomorrow il report back if anything decent gets on it


----------

